# Why Alaska has it better than Colorado



## LWD (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello, in CO the new law allows cultivation up to six plants. In Alaska *Cultivation*

Cultivation of less than 25 plants of marijuana for personal use in a private residence is protected under the right to privacy of the Alaska constitution.(from NORML.org)

So I could grow 25 plants in my residence in AK, but only 6 in CO. 

This is way better imo. Pardon my ignorance, but Alaska technically has not yet gone through the same legalization procedure as Washington and Colorado? I guess in CO recreational use is legalized and opposed somehow in AK. I wish someone could provide further clarification. Have a good one.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

The laws up here are still a bit murky. The Ravin v. State decision in 1975 by the Supreme Court of Alaska was about privacy issues, and personal use/possession in a private residence. If you live here, you can skip all those thread about what to do if a cop says he smells weed.

Now HB 149 (2006?) supposedly does not override the SC decision, but makes it illegal in other regards. There are also laws about possession of any (private home or not) too close to a school, maintaining buildings just for grow, etc. And federal courts in AK are bound by federal laws in this matter.

We tried to vote like WA & CO. In 2004, Ballot Measure 2 (to legalize) received 44.25% of the vote. However, the current laws are all in place via the Supreme Court (of AK) and the State House and Govenor, and not because of popular vote.


----------



## thetrickstergod (Jan 23, 2013)

wonder if there will ever be another MTF coming out of the matanuska valley


----------



## LWD (Jan 24, 2013)

thetrickstergod said:


> wonder if there will ever be another MTF coming out of the matanuska valley


I was up there don't think I ever tried the real matanuska thunder fuck, there were just so many fakes claiming to be the real MTF.


----------



## ststephen (Feb 22, 2013)

I had the police at my house 2 weeks ago. They were impressed with my plants and asked when they were going to be done budding, I said about 3 weeks. Do you have it better there?


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry friend but in Alaska cultivation of 4 ozs or more is a felony, in some cases it's 1 oz. Up to 25 plants is meaningless. There is a "right to privacy" law in that state's constitution that allows people in their own home to grow but the 25 plants limit is a bit misleading.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 23, 2013)

why do you need to grow 25 plants......i can grow 6 plants @ 8 ozers or 3 pounds every 4 months...more than enough for personal consumption

be happy with 6 legally you could be in washington where you get to grow 0 and you cant buy it legally either....but its legal

having police in grows in nothing new


----------



## Bubbagineer (Feb 27, 2013)

Dude, pics like that still make me feel ill. Those 2 jarhead look like they're ready to start yanking plants..... I agree. I don't need a 25 plant count. 6 is enough for me.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 27, 2013)

hendrix1976 said:


> colonuggs...I LOVE that picture....I can't wait till the day I can do that. Would love to show my brothers my herb.
> 
> ps: they seem so happy and cool about it in the pic...awesomeness


are they happy and cool about getting their picture taken in a grow room or are they happy and cool because they just got to flashbang some poor motherfucker in their underwear? hendrix WOULD NOT approve.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 27, 2013)

back on topic, just wtf is the ratio of men to women in alaska?


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 28, 2013)

Actually, the topic is about cultivation laws in Alaska, not your sad sex life. But to answer your question there are 104 males for every 100 females in Alaska. The highest male ratio in the United States.


----------



## Kyanite393 (Mar 5, 2013)

Everytime I watch that Alaska State Troopers show they are arresting someone for marijauna and saying how its a myth that everyone thinks it is legal there and haul them off.


----------



## ststephen (Mar 11, 2013)

So, here in Colorado, the Governor set up a Task Force to try to set guidelines for the legislature. That got pretty weird, some people on the panel obviously don't agree with legalization (or regulating LIKE alcohol). Check out what they did here: http://www.colorado.gov/cs/Satellite/Revenue-Main/XRM/1251633708470

Some things to note (that differ from our MMJ laws): Child proof containers (really?), sell only an 1/8th to people who cannot demonstrate Colorado residency., 1 ounce limit possession (2 oz under MMJ), 1 pound limit possession at home of what you have personally grown (no limit under MMJ), LABELING with THC content (Cool for me, a logistical nightmare for the growers).

In general, I just renewed my Medical Marijuana Card, the new A64 laws are probably going to be more onerous than the A20 (MMJ Amendment)

The recommendations include:


Marijuana retailers must have both state and local approval.
For the first year, retail licenses are restricted to operators of existing licensed medical marijuana dispensaries.
For the first three years, retailers must grow 70% of the marijuana they sell, similar to existing medical marijuana regulations.
Enact two taxes &#8212; a 15 percent excise tax paid by shops where cannabis is sold, and an additional sales tax for customers.
Restrict access to the marijuana by minors.
Provide law enforcement officers with new training to catch impaired drivers.
Update the state&#8217;s Clean Air Act to include the effect of marijuana smoke.
Allow employers to prohibit off the job marijuana use by employees.
Allow marijuana to be sold to out-of-state visitors who are 21 or older.
Limit the amount of marijuana sold to a customer in a single purchase, perhaps to an eighth at a time. Colorado&#8217;s law only allows possession of up to an ounce of marijuana by individuals.
Limit marijuana advertising, similar to existing alcohol and tobacco advertising regulations.
Require marijuana to have child-proof packaging.
Emphasize that it&#8217;s illegal for marijuana to be given away in exchange for a donation.
Make marijuana part of bar and restaurant smoking bans, possibly making so-called &#8220;cannabis clubs&#8221; or &#8220;smoking clubs&#8221; illegal.
Prohibit growing marijuana outdoors.
Create a regulatory system similar to that in medical marijuana dispensaries that follows recreational marijuana from seed to sale.
Require that marijuana products have potency labeling, but there should be no restrictions on THC content.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 13, 2013)

I live in AK. The only legal growers here are either registered MMJ patients or their legally assigned caregiver. Period. Any place tha any amount is legal without a bullshit MMJ card is better off than AK. The ONLY thing we have going for us is square miles versus cops.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 13, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> Actually, the topic is about cultivation laws in Alaska, not your sad sex life. But to answer your question there are 104 males for every 100 females in Alaska. The highest male ratio in the United States.


Actually I don't give a fuck what the topic is and you know nothing about me so worry about your own non-existent sex life.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 19, 2013)

dbkick said:


> back on topic, just wtf is the ratio of men to women in alaska?



I'd say at least 10 to 1 if not 20 guys to one girl.As far as being legal,you gotta get a card and grow your six.Anything else will get you in trouble


----------



## LWD (Mar 20, 2013)

It may not be "legal" but I didn't get charged when I got ratted on for growing 10 plants. In AK. They just took my plants and equipment, but no charge. So I'd say that is better than what most of the country got going on.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 20, 2013)

ststephen said:


> I had the police at my house 2 weeks ago. They were impressed with my plants and asked when they were going to be done budding, I said about 3 weeks. Do you have it better there?





You should have said 6 weeks so when they come back to pinch u with you with full harvest dried n jarred it is all gone except a lil personal.


----------



## lovemymj (Mar 24, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> You should have said 6 weeks so when they come back to pinch u with you with full harvest dried n jarred it is all gone except a lil personal.


 That was my first thought!


----------



## ststephen (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, the good news is harvest went just fine....no cops.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 26, 2013)

Protected by Ravin Vs State, IN HOME only. 

A man I once knew, was arrested about 6 years ago with 50+ plants in western AK.. They dropped the charges, because they had no grounds for a search, and he was protected in the home. The man declaired his firarms VERY LOUD over and over and they didnt touch them (not typical). He got back everything but the plants and an ivory pipe I carved for him (was later discovered at the house of the cheif of police. When questioned he said he bought it at the property seizure auction.. bout crazy huh? 

Point is, Alaska is the Wild West. Protect yourself!


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 27, 2013)

10/1 man to woman ratio in Alaska ...rado wins in a landslide victory.


----------



## vuttomundo (May 4, 2013)

FALSE! 


It USED TO BE LEGAL from 1975 up until 1990. The voters in 1990 RECRIMINALIZED marijuana!

http://ballotpedia.org/wiki/index.php/Alaska_Marijuana_Criminalization_Initiative_(1990)


----------



## RPM371 (May 22, 2013)

Proud to say I had some of the real MVTF in the late '70's when I was in Kodiak. It was as good as the legend says.


----------



## ak84 (Oct 12, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Protected by Ravin Vs State, IN HOME only.
> 
> A man I once knew, was arrested about 6 years ago with 50+ plants in western AK.. They dropped the charges, because they had no grounds for a search, and he was protected in the home. The man declaired his firarms VERY LOUD over and over and they didnt touch them (not typical). He got back everything but the plants and an ivory pipe I carved for him (was later discovered at the house of the cheif of police. When questioned he said he bought it at the property seizure auction.. bout crazy huh?
> 
> Point is, Alaska is the Wild West. Protect yourself!


I enjoy litte stories such as this, thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 13, 2013)

vuttomundo said:


> FALSE!
> 
> 
> It USED TO BE LEGAL from 1975 up until 1990. The voters in 1990 RECRIMINALIZED marijuana!
> ...


 Keep digging brother


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 13, 2013)

http://norml.org/laws/item/alaska-penalties

http://www.mpp.org/states/alaska/


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 13, 2013)

So vuttomundo, you calling me a lier? 

Direct conflict of law. Lets settle this thing! 

Woodsmantoker


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> 10/1 man to woman ratio in Alaska ...rado wins in a landslide victory.


Corso, I thought you were married brother? Lol. What happens to you in Alaska, is your own fault. Thats the motto.


----------



## GotAnyWeed? (Oct 22, 2013)

I rather have it on the books. Have it be legal through and through and not from some "Right of Privacy" which can be twisted if the DEA wants to fuck with you. CO and WA wins in this case, IMHO


----------



## Chfjris (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree. I don't need a 25 plant count. 6 is enough for me.


----------



## ShakenBake22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Alaska has some really expensive weed. I've been in a place where it was as high as $25 a G, $75 an 8th, and $150 a Q. It gets more expensive the farther North you get.


----------



## Chrifstine (Nov 14, 2013)

coming out of the matanuska valley


----------



## GotAnyWeed? (Nov 18, 2013)

I like Colorado because I can grow six plants on my balcony and not worry about what people think because it's LEGAL MUTHA FUCKAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------

